# songs or melodies that express a woman's beauty



## wolfdream (Sep 27, 2013)

what are some songs that express a woman's beauty?
i'm also looking for leitmotif's.
one way to describe what im looking for 
a melody in 15 seconds or less that is simple feminine, and beautiful
something that can look at a picture of a woman, and describe to a blind person a portrait of the women beauty.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Easy - Haydn, The Creation, the aria 'In native worth and honour clad' - "a woman fair and graceful spouse. Her softly smiling virgin looks, of flow`ry spring the mirror, bespeak him love, and joy, and bliss."






In German, the words are 
"In froher Unschuld lächelt sie, 
Des Frühlings reizend Bild, 
Ihm Liebe, Glück und Wonne zu."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I would liked to have written this song for my wife, because it's how I see her: It starts out simple, then at .50, it overwhelms with quiet beauty, and then it keeps overwhelming.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The main theme of Symphony Fantastique, the "Beloved" or sometimes called the "idee fixe"










In a nutshell:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a tall order, I think.

How about Berg's To the Memory of an Angel? I'm not listening to it right now, but I imagine there must be a melody or theme for the girl.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

*Who Is Silvia?*

Who is Silvia? what is she,
That all our swains commend her?
Holy, fair, and wise is she;
The heaven such grace did lend her,
That she might admirèd be.

Is she kind as she is fair?
For beauty lives with kindness.
Love doth to her eyes repair,
To help him of his blindness,
And, being helped, inhabits there.

Then to Silvia let us sing,
That Silvia is excelling;
She excels each mortal thing
Upon the dull earth dwelling:
To her let us garlands bring.

William Shakespeare

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=26AB5hDgzvo#t=14[/yt]

A near-perfect example of an ode to a woman's real beauty - inner and outer - with a melody fashioned by a master, performed by an incomparable artist. Shakespeare, Schubert, Bjorling all in one - my cup runneth over.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Although parts of the Fifth and Sixth symphonies are anecdotally claimed to represent Alma Mahler, there is one thing which was explicitly dedicated to her, the short song "Liebst du um schoenheit", which Mahler did not orchestrate (someone at the publishing company did, and it's usually performed with the other Ruckert Lieder in that version).


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is the cliché suggestion:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There are neither music nor words nor visual art that express that beauty as essence. Like many essences, it is inexpressible.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Beethoven's Fur Elise?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Dies Bildnis ist Bezaubernd Schön, Mozart, Magic Flute




My Love is like a Red, Red Rose


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> My Love is like a Red, Red Rose


Not classical, but the red rose immediately brought to mind another song about a woman's beauty (as I am sipping a cup of Red Rose® tea with my breakfast):

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds (with Kylie Minogue): _Where the Wild Roses Grow_









[ My home province happens to be known as 'wild rose country', as they grow abundantly here ;-) ]


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Roy Orbison's Pretty Woman did it OK


----------



## wolfdream (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks for all the responses


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

The second theme of the first movement of Mahler's 6th symphony is supposed to represent his wife

Although the odd rhythm makes me imagine someone with a pronounced limp


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Debussy - Girl with the Flaxen Hair


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Frauenliebe und -leben by Schumann?


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

"These days, I am working on a fair copy of the first movement. Also, I am painting a tender portrait of you, which will become the Adagio."

Brahms, on his first piano concerto, in a letter to Clara Schumann, 1856.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Scheherazade's theme, perhaps?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So.... 

What songs or melodies express the physical beauty of a man?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Scheherazade's theme, perhaps?


Good one. She was purty, and so is her theme.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Perotin said:


> Frauenliebe und -leben by Schumann?


This is a woman expressing her life and thoughts surely.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> There are neither music nor words nor visual art that express that beauty as essence. Like many essences, it is inexpressible.


Don't start getting all philosophical and romantic,altho' strangely enough your real name is Romeo but not many people know that .


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Beethoven's wonderful lied "Adelaide"---unfortunately she is actually dead!
Liszt's "Oh! Quand Je Dors" he dreams of her coming to his bedside as he sleeps.
"Traenenregen" from "Schoene Muellerin" is a love song by the lovelorn youth regarding his "Miller Maid", but then the whole cycle's a love song really.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Has David Rose's "The Stripper" been mentioned yet?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's not classical but I do think John Williams nailed what you describe pretty well with Leia's Theme. Bernstein's song Maria from West Side Story is not only a beautiful melody but the words express everything a man feels but often doesn't say.

Kevin


----------

